# Fishing Limits.....just to clarify



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Wondering what the CO's say......

Is it legal to "party-fish"???

Catch your limit, then help your buddy catch his???

Catch all day, throw all the fish in the same bucket throughout the day until the party limit is reached, then split them up???

Keep fishing and keeping after your limits has been caught and kept???

Just wondering if this is a ticketable violation after reading a thread in another forum.....


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Technically I believe it is illegal to catch more than your limit, in the party fishing sense.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Here is a senario for you your on a salmon boat many miles off shore fishing with a group of guys and every one has comunity rods, do you make sure everyone only gets so many turns on the rods or do you fish till the proper limit has been caught for all anglers???? Between me and my buddies it can be like a hockey game to get the rod a lot of body checking going on :lol: not really but if your slow Oh well.. I was being courteous to a buddy of mine last summer and he said here you take it and I said no you take it, well it ended up being a walleye over 10lb's and he caught it  :lol: ...



In my opinion I think that if you dont come back with over your limit for the people on the boat or in a shanty then your ok because what if some one is useing the head and a rod goes off for the last fish do you think your going to wait for the guy to get out of the head to get the rod.. I also enjoy taking kids out from time to time and I will let them get all the fish just so they have a good time and to be truefull thats illegal but we dont have any more fish then law the says we can have by the licences holders on the boat..

I think this is one of them things I am not going to lose sleep over my 2 cents.. Cya Slick

PS..All my senarios are soft water LOL


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I first mated on a friends charter boat in Ohio,we were reminded many times that the fish limit is your catch, after that you can catch and release. I know what goes on But I am sure I am right


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

roger23 said:


> I first mated on a friends charter boat in Ohio,we were reminded many times that the fish limit is your catch, after that you can catch and release. I know what goes on But I am sure I am right


there is no doubt about what the law states but in all actuallity everyone knows how things actually goes, if you in a shanty with your buddy and he is out fishing you 2 to 1 when are you actually going to stop fishing? when a two man limit has been reached I am sure.. 

Charter captains have to follow the letter of the law because your fishing with clients because I do know a few, but lets tell the truth to whats actually going to happen when your out with your buddy..Cya Slick


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

You are right Slick ..I do know that once they are in the cooler kind of had to prove who cought what .. or shot what while hunting


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Just like taking money from a buddy for gas against the law or I give away my salmon catch most of the time because I would rarther eat walleye against the law for possesion limit or I give all the catch of walleye for the day to my co angler another against the law possesion limit.. Where does it end it's one of them things that happens and will continue to happen, I figure I would throw all this out there and there would be no argument, I have seen these threads get ugly before:lol: Cya Slick


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Ninja said:


> Wondering what the CO's say......


If a CO watches you catch and keep more than your limit, I'd put money that pretty much all of them would issue a ticket. Heck, it's the law guys. As to if I have ever "party fished", I'll save that conversation for a BS session in my garage or the local watering hole, not an open internet forum. Let's not condone any illegal activities here although I understand where many guys are coming from, especially with young kids involved.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Gone Fishing said:


> If a CO watches you catch and keep more than your limit, I'd put money that pretty much all of them would issue a ticket. Heck, it's the law guys. As to if I have ever "party fished", I'll save that conversation for a BS session in my garage or the local watering hole, not an open internet forum. Let's not condone any illegal activities here although I understand where many guys are coming from, especially with young kids involved.


couldent have said it any better John even tho this is all hypothetical senarios..Cya Slick


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Illegal.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Illegal.

Topic has previously been discussed.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=150968&highlight=fish+limit

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=158505&highlight=fish+limit

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101909&highlight=fish+limit

Too mant to go through all of them.

Here is the search link.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/search.php?searchid=1634432


----------



## swmfdotcom (Aug 17, 2005)

I once seen two guys with 4 steelies on one stringer and a dnr came to the spot and issued a ticket and took all 4 fish.No argueement was excepted by that CO,sucks to be him,I think it was 6 bucks a pound he was fined.Also seen some foul hookers go down as well.


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

The CO's around here nailed a guy on Venetian doing this crap. He was helping fill all of his buddies bucket's. If you catch it and it doesn't return to the water you have to count it toward's your limit, whether it is in your possesion or not.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

very easy to stay legal just mark the fish...especially with walleye or bigger fish a quick rip to a given fin and then there is no worries...if it ever comes up and you can look at the CO and say we have em marked they will appreciate it....even steelheading i cut left gill on my fish and right gill on my wifes


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I know it is illegal here, but on our trip to Quebec last year after I had tagged out, a C.O. there informed me it is perfectly legal to help other members in our party fill their tags! Imagine that!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

walleyeman2006 said:


> very easy to stay legal just mark the fish...especially with walleye or bigger fish a quick rip to a given fin and then there is no worries...if it ever comes up and you can look at the CO and say we have em marked they will appreciate it....even steelheading i cut left gill on my fish and right gill on my wifes


We used to use rubberbands,,, everyone had a different color and had a bunch around their wrist. When you caught a fish grab a band wrap it around chuck it in the cooler. Very easy. Great for kids too,,, so they don't argue on who's fish is bigger.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

3 fish limit on steelhead an salmon in the river. put two on a stringer, give the third fish away to someone else, then catch a fourth an put on the stringer. this will also get you an over limit of fish ticket too. saw that happen a few years back to a guy for steelhead on a northern river.


----------

